

Cage Dogs of Hong Kong - notastartup
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2084971/Hong-Kongs-cage-homes-Tens-thousands-living-6ft-2ft-rabbit-hutches.html

======
chany2
Yeah its bad.

Being devils advocate for a moment, is it the "cage" look thats alarming?
Without those bed fences, millions of people around the world, in different
countries live very similarly.

Personally I never understood why people think the world is overpopulated. The
split side is that maybe the rich and the above-average families are just
living too wealthy with so much real estate. As that becomes more of the
perceived "standard" for prosperity, the low income class would live in a such
tragic condition.

\- Basically as the rich want more, the poor would have less.

\- Granted I am not talking about distribution but actually talking about if
the mentality of living more frugal are in for most people, then there might
be a possible economic shift.

